# Help me with 1984 300ZX PLEASE



## LittleT (May 28, 2004)

Ok this is going to be the stupidist question ever BUT where is the gass leaver for releasing the gass cap on my 1984 300zx I can't find it anywhere! and I need to find out if the gass that is in it is still good. :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

... why dont you read the manual? try looking on the floor maybe. 

this has to be the worst question to ask in OT. no offense man, but next time read up a little bit.

mods please lock this before the flame wars


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> ... why dont you read the manual? try looking on the floor maybe.
> 
> this has to be the worst question to ask in OT. no offense man, but next time read up a little bit.
> 
> mods please lock this before the flame wars


Too late for no flames............#_$(_#$(%^_#$^(#$_^ LOL


DUDE!!!!!! look by your DRIVER SEAT it should be around there, OMG i cant belive this.......i swear.....i wont type any more i dont wanna go off on the noob...... :fluffy:


----------



## LittleT (May 28, 2004)

no really it's not there I can't find it anywhere and teh manual didn't come with the car.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

if you ask me i dont think its stupid i think its just plain funny~!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

LittleT said:


> no really it's not there I can't find it anywhere and teh manual didn't come with the car.


check in the door panel or the dash under the seat next to all around in the headliner everywere


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dont take offense to this man. This is off topic. they'll burn you alive in here. Just look for it. In every Nissan i have driven it was by the drivers seat on the floorboard


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

its just.......plain common sense...... :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

LittleT said:


> Ok this is going to be the stupidist question ever BUT where is the gass leaver for releasing the gass cap on my 1984 300zx I can't find it anywhere! and I need to find out if the gass that is in it is still good. :cheers:


Dude if this is Lionel again being retardedly stupid, i'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Its between the drivers seat and the door. Its the lever you pull up to open the rear hatch but instead you push it down and the gas door will pop open unless the line is damaged (a issue with the Z31s).


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If nothing else , pull off the spare tire cover in the passenger side rear , and you'll find the cable that goes to the door. Pull on it.

Might be a stupid noob question , but the least we can do as Z lovers is help the guy out one time. Everybody chill out.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

in most z it is on the floor by the drivers seat next to the door. there should be a handle to pull for the hatch release, instead of pulling it push it to the floor if that does not work then maybe the cable is broken or the mount is bad.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

this is CRAZY.....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You guys need to be nice. Look at LittleT's post #'s he is a newbie so give him the benefit of the doubt. For you guys that helped thank you. If the flame continues I will start deleting selective post , which I hate to do. 

Be nice and no flamming unless they deserve it, ok?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> You guys need to be nice. Look at LittleT's post #'s he is a newbie so give him the benefit of the doubt. For you guys that helped thank you. If the flame continues I will start deleting selective post , which I hate to do.
> 
> Be nice and no flamming unless they deserve it, ok?



Exactly.  Fortunately it didn't go on too long , so I didn't have to spank anybody and send them home to mommy.


----------

